# R32 front end



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Just wondering what everyones take on the R32 front end on an S13. 
I like the 32 better beacuse it looks more agressive and should give better light than the S13 projectors. dont tell me that it wont fit i know it does but it takes some work. let me know what oyu all think about it.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i personally wouldnt cause i love the of an silvia s13 all on its own, and i dont really think it would fit so well with the body


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ewwwwwwwwww....

how about an old-school frontier rear end on a s13?? those look pretty trick


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

wow so negative. lol im still waiting for fueled performance do get it done to thier car. once its done ill take some pictures of it. IMO the R32/S13 look similar on body styling any way.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Id say go for it... I mean it would be nice to see something different.


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

Here is the one that I did, its kinda become famous on the net...

I think it looks like shit.

Where the fenders meet the door, the fenders are WAY too wide.

The whole wheet metal assembly is far too long, so the striker for the hod doesnt meet up with ANYTHING and you need hood pins.

The R32 front end on an S13 is a real bitch and a half to do nice.

http://www.honda-acura.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1795368#post1795368


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i truly think that looks like shit


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You can lessen the gap by bending the mounting tabs on the fenders but it still doesnt fit too well, It looks like the s13 is wearing an r32 sock.

Somebody do an A31 Cefiro front swap!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

it does look like shit. so does that s15.3 .that is just disgustingly ugly.


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

Kelso said:


> it does look like shit. so does that s15.3 .that is just disgustingly ugly.


If you saw it in person, you would probably vommit.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

damn.. must be ugly


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I've seen some pics of 180's wearing R32 fronts and I thought it looked good


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> Somebody do an A31 Cefiro front swap!


that looks just like the S13 front with projectors........


----------

